# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  проблема с W2k раб. станцией и mstsc

## MazDie

Доброго времени суток!

Может эта тема и окажется уже рассмотренной здесь, но я похожих не нашёл. Значит проблема такая: есть рабочее место с установленной W2k(не Srv). Можноли что-нибуть на неё докрутить так, чтобы я мог с другой машины, на которой стоит WinXp, заходить по mstsc. И желательно таким образом, чтобы не нарушалось лицензионное соглашение. Заранее благодарен за любую помощь.

----------

